# IBS D, Weight loss and Me



## Zohaib Khan (Mar 10, 2017)

Hi,

I am a 25 years old young guy, working as a Planning Engineer in Dubai. I have been suffering with IBS-D (IBS with severe diarrhea) since childhood.

I remember when I was a kid, I wanted to eat some pieces of beef/mutton and dairy products but every time these meals gave me hard time. I had to go to loo just after my every meal. When the condition became severe, doctors used to give me antibiotic. At that time I didn't have any idea about IBS. Whilst I was in my engineering school the condition became very severe. I went to gastroenterologist. He asked me to do different kinds of tests. When he found nothing, he said that this is IBS. He furthered that it's all due to stress and gave me some anti-depressants. I was taking some of the high anti-depressants and it worked out magically. Instead of diarrhea I was constipated and I was happy because I had been suffering very badly with diarrhea since a long time. But soon I realized that constipation was one of the side effect of that tablet. All my hopes drowned down again. Then I switched to another doctor who did endoscopy and colonoscopy, he found nothing but gastritis of stomach and prescribed Mebeverine (anti spasmodic) along with Imodium (Loperamide). I was asked to take that for at least 6-8 months to see the difference. I took these tablets for more than 8 months but there was no any improvement at all. I switched to another doctor, and he gave me the same tablets with different brand name, and it kept going on like this. I made my belly a pharmacy (full of medicines) to avoid the pain, bloating and diarrhea but all in vain.
I still remember the words of one of my doctor who said you would get better once your life routine is changed. I graduated from engineering school and stepped into the professional life. Everything was changed in my life except IBS. I once observed that dairy products are making me sick and came to know that I am Lactose intolerant so I gave up all dairy products. There is a long list of food items which make my tummy upset. Even banana, apple, plums and potato leave a bad effect on my tummy. I eat limited food but as days are passing almost everything (Chocolates, Dairy products, some fruits and vegetables, egg or beef/mutton, fried food, honey, beans, almond, peanuts, nuts, pistachio etc.) is effecting me very badly. The boundaries of the food items I can eat is depleting day by day, and I am afraid that a day may come when I would not be able to eat anything. It has made me very thin and underweight and the problem/disorder is getting worst day by day. It's my desire to put on some pounds but when I eat a lot, I feel very full and have to go to washroom to gush out everything what I ate and nothing is utilized inside.
I used to take imodium once a day, it caused constipation sometimes with cramp in belly and a clear light yellow liquid discharge from anus. Then I skip it for a day or two. But as I skip it I get diarrhea again. I wonder why I do not put on weight while I eat a lot (Protein and Mix Veg alternate in meal), and take Imodium once a day, which slows down the movement of colon, to let the chyme (food) stay in my intestine for a longer time to give intestine enough time to digest it in order to absorb all the nutrients. I started doing my breakfast with Greek Yoghurt (With no Lactose, Sugar, and very low fat) with the intention that I may get some increase in my weight. Although, it does not have any bad effect on my tummy but unfortunately it couldn't played a role in improving my health.

My body's energy level is good, I have got good stamina than my friends. Drink 10-12 glass of water in a day to keep myself hydrated. Often do a morning run. Everything else is good except my body weight due to IBS. I am more concerned about my weight. I can tolerate everything but due this thin body I am mocked every time which makes me sad.

I have joined gym so many times but it couldn't prove to be useful to put on some weight. In 2013, once my friend who is a professional body builder, suggested me to inject steroids. As I was sick of everything, so I thought to give it a try and asked my friend to bring me steroids and I injected it in my body. After that I saw a magical change in my body and put on 8 Kg in one month. But after one month I stopped taking steroids as final exams were near and I had to leave weight lifting, and that wasn't a permanent solution for IBS.

In Dubai, I visited a Doctor who suggested me some diet changes and asked me to eliminate everything from diet which can cause bloating, cramping, gas, diarrhea. She suggested a diet plan including boiled chicken, tuna fish, white beans olive oil and Greek yogurt (Lactose & Sugar free) along with some medications which includes Probiotics, Otilonium Bromide (anti-spasmodic) tablet. I was on that plan for one month. Although, there's a little improvement in bloating.

In my second visit to doctor, she asked me to take Rifaximin with the guess that I might be having SIBO. When I took Rifaximin, all bloating excessive gas started fading away but still I couldn't gain weight. I have been taking Digestive Enzymes and Probiotics which has shown much improvement in me except my weight.

I recently did lot of tests and all came out to be normal except the biopsy results which sowed Gastritis & Duodenitis which according to my doctor is not a big issue
I have decided to stick with Probiotics & Digestive Enzymes for the rest of my life because only these medicines/supplements helped reducing my IBS symptoms to a certain extent. All I want now is to put on a bit of pounds.

When someone invites me for dinner or lunch I can't go there. My social life is all ruined. When I meet someone after a long time or someone new, after hello his second sentence is "Why are you so thin?" That is the reason I avoid meeting with others now and going in isolation. Every time, I have to make different excuses to the people that why I am so thin and they start telling eat a lot. You should drink milk, eat egg, potato etc. and I just nod my head in affirmative in reply and then try to change the topic.

It makes me really very sad seeing no progress in myself. Please help if someone knows how to get out of this. I think only you guys can understand, which situation I am going through these days

Thanks,

Zohaib Bilal Khan


----------



## Helena (Apr 13, 2017)

Have you heard of the fodmap diet? Or the specific carbohydrate diet? Or other diets like paleo? I saw a dietician who took me through the fodmap diet about 2 years ago. She even prescribed me a supplement(extra powdered food) to put weight on as I have always been underweight. I don't take the supplement now. My mum used to always cook me breakfast as a school kid and feed me up all the time. I had strange tests at hospital when I was about 8 to see if there was a reason. They couldn't find any.I don't take the supplement now. I have always been quite active as I have spine trouble since studying and its good to be fit.
The fodmap diet has helped me get constipation/diarrhea under control. Its only been just recently, after having some iron pills and eating a gluten free bread, which I thought was OK and found it had honey and almond meal in it which are high fodmaps that my symptoms got worse again. I was also eating pistachios as I was trying to find iron foods after going off the iron pills and they are high fodmaps as well. In some people the high fodmap foods are known to be poorly absorbed causing a variety of symptoms-pain,bloating,wind,constipation,diarrhea. See Monash University website.
I don't know anything about scd diet or paleo.


----------



## Maudlin (Mar 20, 2017)

I'm also tardily losing weight from my IBS. My BMI is 18 and it's really making me look unattractive. You got me thinking of steroids. But I've heard deaths from it (heart attacks). I would really want to gain weight again, but my darn IBS is hindering me.

The lowest I've been was 14, which is considered anorexic. But this was due to a bad stomach virus, not IBS. I don't want to go down to that level again.


----------



## ashyam86343 (Apr 4, 2017)

Hey,

I also lost almost 8kg in last 9 months. i was 75 kg now i am at 67kg Dr. diagnosed as PI - IBS as they could not find any issues in my test results. now i am on natural treatment its keeping my weight stable for the last 1.5months. no D.. no bloating.

now i have some minor throat infection & ear pain.

I need my weight back


----------



## Helena (Apr 13, 2017)

Hi Ashyam..., what is the natural treatment you are on?


----------



## Akn1965 (Jan 13, 2017)

It is very difficult to gain weight in case of ibs-d. Because weight lifting foods trigger to diarrhea& cramping.
I tried it in many ways But failed.

Thanks.


----------



## Rboe (Mar 26, 2017)

I agree with Helena. Try the FODMAP diet first. It is designed for IBS and helps a lot of people. You may not be able to really gain weight until you have your IBS symptoms under control. Here is the website. http://www.med.monash.edu/cecs/gastro/fodmap/

Give the diet at least 4 weeks to see if it truly helps. If it is not improving your symptoms much, then try the SCD diet. It is a more challenging diet and you need to give it at least one month to decide if it is helping. If either diet helps, it is life changing. SCD has helped me a lot. I am still in the early stages so I have some symptoms but for the first time in 5 years I have more good days than bad.


----------



## ashyam86343 (Apr 4, 2017)

Helena said:


> Hi Ashyam..., what is the natural treatment you are on?


Hi Helena,

I am taking Ayurveda & Sidha treatment together. Both are naturopath treatments, no side effects, but needs strict diet as recommended.

Sidha is basically forms of spices of south india and you can try from your home itself. if you can find some indian shops around to buy those stuffs. Ping me in private if you are interested i can help you.

regards


----------



## Helena (Apr 13, 2017)

Thanks Ashyam. Interesting that the treatments are working for you with the strict diets. We do have some Indian shops here. I did a vegetarian Indian cooking class one time.

What are the strict diets that go with your treatments?


----------



## ashyam86343 (Apr 4, 2017)

Hi Helena,

Diet is depends on your stomach issues, first thing i should know is are you having issues with Acid reflux or Gas ?. Both are caused by indigestion foods and due to this our inside organs from mouth to anus/urinary gets affected. Normally our doctors inspects the stomach and will ask some questions about our food habits, stool color & amount, food intake timing, burps, mucus in stool etc.

i dont know about yours. in my case i suffered from Acid reflux & IBS - D Post infection. But try this for 2 days, you will see the difference.

Food to avoid is

1. Nuts,

2. Cereals

3. Dairy ( if mucus is present )

4. Raw vegies including sandwich

5. Alcohol, sugar / gaseous drinks like coke pepsi

6. Wheat

Foods to take

1.Break fast - Rice flour made foods like Idly, Dosa ( typical indian food ), instead you can try bread with honey

2. Steamed rice with less spice gravy & yogurt plain - lunch

3. Dinner - Steamed rice with Yogurt / butter milk

4. Fruits : Apple, Pommegranite & banana ( not Moris type, its made with articificial seeds leads to cancer )

4. Everyother day 5 nodes of garlic milk

5. weekly 2 times in empty stomach, Juice - Ginger, crushed black pepper - 3, 1 teaspoon honey : must give 30mintues gap for anything including water.

Rule : all the above should not be in cold state when you take, atleast should be in atmospheric temperature.

All the best.


----------



## ashyam86343 (Apr 4, 2017)

Sorry to add. No Potato it develops gas.


----------



## Helena (Apr 13, 2017)

Sorry, didn't reply sooner. I can't have a lot of those foods as they are high fodmap and the carbohydrates in them can't be absorbed in the intestine causing constipation/diarrhea, pain gas. Have you read about the fodmap diet? Have a look on Monash University website.


----------



## ashyam86343 (Apr 4, 2017)

Hi Helena,

oh yes. i am aware of fodmap diet and i did not find the need to try that, as i am pretty much comfortable with the diet i am using. i dont have any D in the recent one month and less constipation ( i cant say it is constipation as it last for a day ).

i still recommend you to make a try of the diet i proposed. the carbohydrates ( rice ) proposed will allow the intestine to absorb the minerals to your body & easy digestion. i am sure you will find the difference if you make a try by avoiding other food.

all the best


----------



## ashyam86343 (Apr 4, 2017)

missed to update.

I was 75kg last year august and gone up to 67kg in the month of febraury. now my weight is 68.5kg. i have increased to 1.5kg weight, i recently added millet food in my breakast i think it is helping to put weight.

hope this helps.


----------



## Helena (Apr 13, 2017)

Thanks. What's garlic milk?


----------



## ashyam86343 (Apr 4, 2017)

Garlic milk is used to improve the gut strength, remove gas and increase our immunity.
See this link for preparation and more info.
http://readanddigest.com/jazz-up-health-with-garlic-milk/


----------



## Akn1965 (Jan 13, 2017)

I read your posted link about garlic milk it has many health benefits of human beings.

I will try it later, ashyam. 
Thank you.


----------



## ashyam86343 (Apr 4, 2017)

Thanks for your response akn


----------



## Akn1965 (Jan 13, 2017)

Same to you


----------



## Akn1965 (Jan 13, 2017)

Diet list you have posted,what to eat what to not take is very impressive and valuable. If one can try honestly this diet he will cure surely from ibs-d.

The diets we study from this forum say SCD,FODMAP etc are lower(in working effect) than your mentioned diet. One should set his/her mind to adopt it other wise cure from ibs is screaming cry for us(Indians)

Thanks.


----------



## ashyam86343 (Apr 4, 2017)

Akn.
Glad to hear that's working for you.


----------



## ashyam86343 (Apr 4, 2017)

Helena, have a look at this link. 



. This is what I proposed you for breakfast, it is good with coconut side dish for IBS.


----------



## Akn1965 (Jan 13, 2017)

Very good link.

Thanks.


----------



## Helena (Apr 13, 2017)

Hi, I had a look at the link. How do you make your idli? One video I saw mixes rice flour and Urad Dal flour and then after preparing it and leaving for 1 hour it is steamed. I don't have anything that makes the cake shape nor a steamer. Looks good though.


----------



## ashyam86343 (Apr 4, 2017)

Hi Helena, cooking is complicated without the idli cooker and having knowledge on this. but you can get this food in any indian restaurants, it is basic and essential breakfast for indians.

See this link, it is a indian restaurant in Auckland. are you nearby ?

https://www.zomato.com/auckland/satya-south-indian-restaurant-sandringham


----------



## Helena (Apr 13, 2017)

No, I am not in Auckland. I could see what there is here in my town.


----------

